# Lice treatments



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

So, are there any effective lice treatments you don't need a prescription for?

I really want to go back to using hay for my mice as bedding but everytime i use it i get lice infestations in my mice and end up having to cull a load :|

So it would help if it did happen, to have something i could just treat them with.

Please don't say freeze or cook the hay because i have around 80 mice and i'm not putting enough hay for them all in my freezer or cooker twice a week


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I just buy the prescription stuff from overseas pharmacies with no problems.Ivermectin and frontline spray are easy to purchase.I bought a small bottle of ivermectin from M.Mark at Harrogate so might be worth chatting with him.I buy my dogs prescription eardrops from overseas pharmacies to.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i found Zeno good. ive seen some sites selling it online.


----------

